# Bilinual schools in Portugal



## Ajoasika (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear all,
We have just moved from India, temporarily in France, but looking at opther options, and Portugal came up, I'm sure there are many threads on this subject; what is the consensus on bingual schools in Portugal? We are currently looking at Vile Verde near Burgau for a 7 year old boy in Sept, but while this school is 40% cheaper than the French equivalent (CIPEC) in Provence, it looks to be in a very expensive area for buying property. Any advice on this?

Mark/Jo Hollands (British)


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Prices have been dropping so now is a good time to buy. My children have attended Vale Verde and will probably be attending again (as we plan on returning to PT). The core classes are taught in English and the arts, sports etc are taught in PT. I do think that the term bi-lingual is a bit generous though. All attempts at being bilingual are dropped in secondary.


----------



## Ajoasika (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Sonho, 
sorry Vale Verde, not VILE verde!
When you say All attempts at being bilingual are dropped in secondary"" which language do they drop?" If it's English, then we might do better at a local school. He's only 7, and knows some Spanish already, from last IB school in India. 
Alos looking more centrally now, as the Algarve could get rather bleak in the winters... It wouldn't be so bad if I even liked golf, which I don't.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Ajoasika said:


> Thanks Sonho,
> sorry Vale Verde, not VILE verde!
> When you say All attempts at being bilingual are dropped in secondary"" which language do they drop?" If it's English, then we might do better at a local school. He's only 7, and knows some Spanish already, from last IB school in India.
> Alos looking more centrally now, as the Algarve could get rather bleak in the winters... It wouldn't be so bad if I even liked golf, which I don't.


Yes, the main language is English.

I love the winters in the Algarve! It is July and August that are a bit dicey due to the (very much needed) hordes of tourists.  Temperatures are generally mild, the walking is wonderful and it is green. The Alentejo is nice though too. Less touristy, beautiful landscapes, good food. We chose the Algarve because we needed the infrastructure of English speakin g schools. We move *a lot *and need the stability of an English language school.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

We have travelled to various parts of Portugal three/four times a years for so long maybe up to 15/18 years. During that time we have met many families who have children in school. The Vast majority of them all say that putting there children into Portuguese school was the best thing they did for there children. We have met many of these children over the years and they all seem to have integrated into the Portuguese way of life and are a credit to there parents. The biggest regret was that our own children where grown up by the time we started to travel and never had the opportunity to learn about this beautiful country and to speak the language. 

Krystyna


----------

